# How can algae be so beautiful?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is what I think might be hair algae.










































And why does it look so pretty?!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Once that stuff takes over a tank, you wouldn't think of it as pretty for very long .


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I've never thought of any nice words to describe the appearance of algae. 

Unless your talking about the beneficial algae found in marine environments, but thats a whole other story.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Could be Cladophora. Do you have a closer picture? Do the strands branch or are they singled strands?


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Just because its algea and typically not wanted doesn't mean that it doesn't look good. We don't want it because it can kill all our plants, but I have seen tanks that are all rocks and drift wood covered in algea. It looked awsome! I love the look of the BBA in the tanks at my LFS. I would love to have it growing on rocks in my tank, but the only way I can figure that they keep it off the plants is by selling the plants often enough that it doesn't have a chance to grow on them.


----------



## swifty1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Man, you need to visit a therapist! :crazy: 

How can anyone like BBA? lol

Don't tell me, you also really like the green water, so much more interesting than the clear, boring stuff, eh?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

swifty1 said:


> Man, you need to visit a therapist! :crazy:
> 
> How can anyone like BBA? lol
> 
> Don't tell me, you also really like the green water, so much more interesting than the clear, boring stuff, eh?


lol, yes its visually intriguing. I think I'll call my next scape "the infestation of beauty", never add ferts, go completely nuts with 1000w MH bulbs overhead with no CO2, and then cram it full of fish.

no offense I just really don't find algae to be appealing in the slightest. I think mosses can pull the same look off but make it look way better, IMO.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

John P. said:


> Could be Cladophora. Do you have a closer picture? Do the strands branch or are they singled strands?


Most are single stranded, some do branch though. I'll get a better picture later today.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, it can be pretty, but it will also be a huge pain - especially if it's Clado, you'll be wishing to god it will leave your tank. It's invaded the gravel where my marsilea field is, and it's impossible to get rid of.

Is it coarse and fibrous to touch, or is it more flimsy and 'slimy'? If it's the former it's more likely Clado.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Guess I have Clado. Uh oh.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

swifty1 said:


> Man, you need to visit a therapist! :crazy:
> 
> How can anyone like BBA? lol
> 
> Don't tell me, you also really like the green water, so much more interesting than the clear, boring stuff, eh?


Hey don't get me wrong, I don't want it in my tank. Like I said, it looks good in the LFS's tank, but since I can't control where it grows, I don't want it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, I think I have to start getting aggressive against the Clado. I found some strands underneath my substrate. GRRRRRRRR.

Just tried a H2O2 application today and spent over an hour picking it out.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If you have just one strand of clado, it'll find a way to migrate all over the tank and start little clado nesting grounds, so make sure you get eeeeverything


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I pulled out a bunch of the stuff in August, put it in a fish bag and brought it to the local fish club in the off chance I can submit it for the Horticultural program (I couldn't). Three months later and it's still in the bag, untouched and looks exactly the same as when I pulled it out of the tank. It's indestructible! :???:


----------

